# I'm off! St Martin -> New York



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I am off in a day or so from St Martin to New York in one straight shot.

Not the easiest passage as we know from last year and this. But if I can get out on time its pretty well a good time, provided theres no brewing early hurricanes, nor Northers off the Great Lakes.

Anyway, its about 1,500 nms. Well east of the Bahamas by about 600 nms, east of Cape Hatteras by about 200 nms.

Solo, of course.

Slightly nervy for good weather. But one gets what they gets...


Mark


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Fair winds Mark! Be safe! Could be a great thread with a spot-tracker. 

Ralph


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

Safe trip Mark! If you pass through Philadelphia, give a holler.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Bestest to you Mark, trust you make safe passage. NYC is going to be something of a culture shock for you after all this time in the Caribbean. 

You planning on spending winter there ? You'll freeze your tits off mate.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Mark, glad you got your boat all sorted out. Have a safe and enjoyable trip. Hope the US warms up by the time you get up here. We have had the odd (2) day that was warm and sunny, but most days have a high below 70F and it is almost June.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Bon voyage!! Best wishes for a safe, fast and comfortable passage.

... but I do have to ask... WHY??


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Safe trip to you Mark. We'll have a beer and a mooring waiting for you up here
in New York (western LIS/Manhasset Bay/City Island area. 
Water may even warm up a bit by the time you arrive, is now only in low 50's f at best
and if it doesn't we'll have to change that beer to a hot toddy brandy!
(weather buoys still out of service here in LIS as ice over winter had its way with several.) just saying...

Hugo


----------



## CS Cruiser (Dec 5, 2011)

Have a great trip! Enjoy your posts and look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Safe passage. Looking forward to hearing the mission report after you arrive!

Hope you make it up our way. What's the plan when you get here?


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Best of luck, Mark. You are THE MAN! 
Fair winds and following sea.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm looking forward to saying hello in person and have a little gam and libations on your boat or mine when you are in the NYC/Long Island Sound area. 
Fair winds and calm seas.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Fair winds, Mark!


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Have a great run. Watch out for those northers. Going to be 30s here next couple of nights. Those darned Can. Maritime upper level lows still persistent.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Have a great passage! Give me a PM when you get up here, we need to have a meetup!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

miatapaul said:


> Have a great passage! Give me a PM when you get up here, we need to have a meetup!


+1.
I'm in downtown Manhattan on the west side.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

GO MARK!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy the trip, mate. And Fuzzy's right - you'll freeze your tits off.

PS - I highly recommend you look up Caleb and Bene505. Those guys know how to party.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Fast passage to you!


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Have a great sail Mark! Vaya con Dios!


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Wait, you forgot to give us the link to your SPOT tracker...

_NOBODY_ makes a passage without one of those anymore, do they?

;-)

Good luck, that part of the ocean has been a bit weird of late, hope it starts settling a bit for you...


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Good sailing Mark. Watch out for the USCG when you get there. You are going to need running lights, lifejackets and all that other stuff on your dink!
I'm really sorry you have to make the trip alone. Perhaps you'll get as lucky as I did, last time I sailed north, and come back down with a cutie of your own.


----------



## ambianceack (Aug 27, 2006)

Have a great trip!


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

God Bless You, Mark and Sea Life.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

We'll have the big green lady keep a light on for you, in case you make landfall after dark. Which is not a problem up here, plenty of lights to bring you in.

Pump out your tank while still outside the limit--finding a pumpout station in metroNY can be a challenge.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

hellosailor said:


> Pump out your tank while still outside the limit--finding a pumpout station in metroNY can be a challenge.


There I am worried about the weather in 10 days time and you hit the nail in it heads of the real problem!

Thaks for that  its a tricky passage and I would love to hear some belligerent harbor jocky do their speil...

Off tomorrow, Saturday. i think. A few little problems


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

It might be worth it to stay somewhat inshore up the East Coast so you can run in if a norther decides to drop down. There was a big upper level low sitting on us but it is receding north rapidly. Looks like the weather may be getting into summer patterns.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

smurphny said:


> It might be worth it to stay somewhat inshore up the East Coast so you can run in if a norther decides to drop down. There was a big upper level low sitting on us but it is receding north rapidly. Looks like the weather may be getting into summer patterns.


Just finished a trip back from Antigua, after employing that strategy for the fifth time over the years. The 3 best trips I've ever had back from the Eastern Caribbean I've ever had have been via this Big Bend Route, so needless to say I've become a fan of that route, especially at this time of the year when the formation of an early tropical system is possible...

When we departed Antigua, what was to become TS Ana was just beginning to develop, so the direct route E of Hatteras was off the table, and passing N of the Silver Bank and Turks & Caicos towards the Bahamas was gonna be the way to go. Once passing over the top of Anegada, we had spectacular tradewinds conditions, E-ESE breeze from 18-25, very few squalls. Once setting the whisker pole on the starboard gybe, we never touched it again for 700 miles, until we were abeam of Rum Cay... Absolutely perfect sailing, save for the large NE swells generated by Ana...

By the time we got to the Bahamas, there was a large disturbance stalled to the N of the Abacos, so we went thru the NW Providence Channel rather than to the E of the Abacos... Light airs were forecast for much of the passage north to Hatteras, so we made a pit stop in Ft Pierce for some fuel... Then had some very fast sailing N to about 31 N, then motoring/motorsailing in the Stream up to Cape Fear, after which a nice SW breeze carried us into Beaufort, another fast, easy leg... Then up inside to the Chesapeake during weather which could have been rather a problem for anyone out around Hatteras, where it turned out that yesterday morning the beat out of Hampton Roads up to Wolf Trap was the toughest part of the entire trip, by far...

This route is obviously longer, but if you catch a nice ride in the Stream from the Bahamas north, timewise not necessarily by much... I think for a shorthanded crew or solo sailor, it can be a great way to go, with bailout options close at hand the entire way... If I were bringing my own boat back alone to the NE, unless the forecast for the direct route to Hatteras looked exceptionally stable, it's definitely the approach I'd favor...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Leaving now. Had to wait a bit so that standing cold front will have disappeared in a few days. 

Mark


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

FYI fellow cruisers can follow Mark at marinetraffic.com as long as he is in AIS range. Search for the vessel Sea Life he should be the first vessel on the list. Looks like he cleared Simpson Bay St. Martin doing 4.8 knots so far so good!

Fair winds Mark!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

whoooot!!! GEAUX mark--- pix whenye get to ny, as i almost miss the place...lol


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

mbianka said:


> FYI fellow cruisers can follow Mark at marinetraffic.com as long as he is in AIS range. Search for the vessel Sea Life he should be the first vessel on the list. Looks like he cleared Simpson Bay St. Martin doing 4.8 knots so far so good!
> 
> Fair winds Mark!


Cool!.. doing 6.5 knots an hour and a half ago off Anguilla... Go Mark!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The winds has been gusting strongly here in St. Martin; it was over 20 knots steady just now, I motored into it for two miles to reach my customs & immigration office in Anse Marcel and in a couple of hours I'm off to follow Mark (sort of, I'm heading to the nearest US location at St. John rather than something further north and further away). Sea state is odd, there's a definite northerly swell component that isn't in the forecasts... Luckily Mark has SatComms and get grib weather forecasts.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone got an updated location for Mark J and Sea Life? I've been checking Marine Traffic and his last AIS position had him just passing Anguilla several days ago.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I think he'll be out of AIS range for a while..


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Faster said:


> I think he'll be out of AIS range for a while..


Yeah probably. Thought he might at least get close to a ship that might relay his AIS info by now. Though he might not have it on too. Certainly makes the case for having one of those satellite transponder units when making passages.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

mbianka said:


> Yeah probably. Thought he might at least get close to a ship that might relay his AIS info by now. Though he might not have it on too. Certainly makes the case for having one of those satellite transponder units when making passages.


Is this something new with AIS. When did other vessels start relaying positions?:eek


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Passing ships won't relay AIS signals. Marinetraffic and similar sites rely on receivers hooked up to computers which are hooked into the internet to display near-real-time information. So until Mark makes it into range of one of those volunteer stations his position won't be showing up on Marinetraffic.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I would assume he's about half way, based on his departure. Looks like relatively tame conditions forcast ahead. Wonder if he'll bail to Bermuda.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Zanshin said:


> Passing ships won't relay AIS signals. Marinetraffic and similar sites rely on receivers hooked up to computers which are hooked into the internet to display near-real-time information. So until Mark makes it into range of one of those volunteer stations his position won't be showing up on Marinetraffic.


Yep my bad assumption that since the coastal station AIS receivers upload AIS signal locations to the net that there might be a few of the BIG ships out there with the same capabilities. Guess the shipping industry is not that altruistic. Though it would be nice to follow some of the transatlantic cruisers like mark on their journeys.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

mbianka said:


> Yeah probably. Thought he might at least get close to a ship that might relay his AIS info by now. Though he might not have it on too. *Certainly makes the case for having one of those satellite transponder units when making passages.*


Why? So people on sailing forums can track/critique every move made by others out there actually doing it?



As usual, it's probably just me  Hell, I don't even like people following behind me on the ICW... But the thought of having my trips tracked like that really gives me the creeps. I can see keeping family and close friends updated, but putting a tracker of my boat online, no way...

I have very few superstitions when it comes to sailing, but 'pre-departure' announcements about my sailing plans is definitely one thing I try to avoid, it just seems like bad karma to me...

Fortunately, I've yet to have an owner ask to have a tracker aboard for a delivery... For decades I've been telling clients "No News is Good News, I'll call you when I can, or when I get there"... Too set in my ways to change now, I suppose...

Again, probably just me, but I firmly believe that had I posted here and elsewhere prior to my departure on my cruise last summer that I was hoping to make it up to Hebron, Labrador, it definitely would have queered the deal, somehow... And, no freakin' way would I have wanted to be 'tracked' the whole way up and back...


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

JonEisberg said:


> Why? So people on sailing forums can track/critique every move made by others out there actually doing it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jon:

First of all you should only say I'll be sailing toward (insert destination here) and you won't jinx yourself. Second the reason to use a satellite tracker is for when the Kracken comes up and sinks the boat suddenly there will be a number of witnesses who can verify your last known location.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

JonEisberg said:


> Why? So people on sailing forums can track/critique every move made by others out there actually doing it?
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, it's probably just me  Hell, I don't even like people following behind me on the ICW... But the thought of having my trips tracked like that really gives me the creeps. I can see keeping family and close friends updated, but putting a tracker of my boat online, no way...


No, you're not the only one. We have a Spot tracker - but our track is only for family and friends.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

mbianka said:


> Jon:
> 
> First of all you should only say I'll be sailing toward (insert destination here) and you won't jinx yourself.


Well, pretty much every time I set foot on a boat, it's with the intention of delivering it to a particular _destination_, simply making it _towards_ where the owner wants it doesn't usually cut it in the delivery biz... 

I'll admit, it's hard for me to get out of that mindset when on my own boat. However, I've also seen plenty of examples where some with that attitude never really manage to go much of anywhere - especially in regions where the sailing season is short, and you sometimes really need to make tracks if you want to venture further afield...



mbianka said:


> Second the reason to use a satellite tracker is for when the Kracken comes up and sinks the boat suddenly there will be a number of witnesses who can verify your last known location.


Or, if I ever happen to drive my boat straight into an island, like the final voyage of AEGEAN... In that event, I'd rather no one _EVER_ found out about it...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Publicly broadcasting tracker data is like a personal YouTube channel, twitter and facebook status to an extreme. There will be many that think its a great idea. Not me.

I have tracked friends on passages from RI to Bermuda or the Caribbean. It's great to pop in every so often and see them making progress, which implies they are safe. To do so, I've been given codes that were a dozen figures long or more. Clearly intended to be private.

However, when I'm paying to have my boat delivered, "no news is good news" just doesn't cut it. I have not put a tracker aboard, but I would seriously consider it, just to keep the skipper from having to check in. Otherwise, if the boat is in range, I expect contact once per day. It can be a simple, "underway, location, all is fine". Text, email, phone call, anything. But no news can mean the crew is incapacitated or worse. Not knowing if they are ahead or behind schedule makes arrival difficult to plan.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

There are other ways of checking in without turning your trip into a Facebook-type show. An email via SSB is one good one. There are sat phones as well. I do believe it is important to keep the people who may be worrying about you informed regularly, for their sake, not yours. A Spot tracking device probably alleviates a lot of hand wringing by those who have your float plan. As far as delivery captains go, that's between the captain and owner. I wouldn't be surprised to see some sort of tracking requirement in insurance policies for expensive boats.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Publicly broadcasting tracker data is like a personal YouTube channel, twitter and facebook status to an extreme. There will be many that think its a great idea. Not me.
> 
> I have tracked friends on passages from RI to Bermuda or the Caribbean. It's great to pop in every so often and see them making progress, which implies they are safe. To do so, I've been given codes that were a dozen figures long or more. Clearly intended to be private.
> 
> However, when I'm paying to have my boat delivered, "no news is good news" just doesn't cut it. I have not put a tracker aboard, but I would seriously consider it, just to keep the skipper from having to check in. Otherwise, if the boat is in range, I expect contact once per day. It can be a simple, "underway, location, all is fine". Text, email, phone call, anything. But no news can mean the crew is incapacitated or worse. Not knowing if they are ahead or behind schedule makes arrival difficult to plan.


Good Point. "It's 10 P.M. do you know where your boat is?" In the olden days merchants never knew if the ships with their merchandise would arrive until they showed up (or didn't).  Today even small cruising craft can have the technology to pinpoint location while underway (without triggering an EPIRB). Amazing times we live in.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

mbianka said:


> Jon:
> 
> First of all you should only say I'll be sailing toward (insert destination here) and you won't jinx yourself. Second the reason to use a satellite tracker is for when the Kracken comes up and sinks the boat suddenly there will be a number of witnesses who can verify your last known location.


They are also a great way for unnecessary calls to the Coast Guard when you happen to not hit the button in time when friends don't see a timely post on Facebook.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i keep a spot tracker for momma-- she wanted to know where to send the cat food when i disappear....
otherwise, i say i am aiming at XXXX and may make YYYY we see... updates to come as able.
no one bothers me..mebbe because they wanna see where to send cat foods


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

The Russian guy who went west in the San Juan was Waaaay more fun to watch than Mark.

MedSailor


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i thought he was polish......


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Rooskie Americanski: Rimas Melyshyus.

What I want to know is where in the US Mark is now?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I would question all of those "post your track here on our site" programs.

Yes, I am paranoid but I've also been on the web (and its predecessors) for too long. Someone will figure out how to hack the access to those sites, which presumably is not a great security priority, even for those that say "Only the friends you list can access this data."

And then some unlisted unfriend will wander through and say "Oh, look, rich boat a week offshore, let's go look up his home address on the vessel documentation list and clean it out!"

Paranoid? No, this has happened in many other areas, even with simple posts of "we'll be on vacation next week". Many times and places over the years, routine security warnings NOT to post upcoming absences,

And with all the internet security flaws and warnings going out lately (even https and a couple of the other very essential and basic functions being incurably flawed)...

Trackers that do any more than send out emails might just NOT be a great idea, in hindsight.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

hellosailor said:


> I would question all of those "post your track here on our site" programs.
> 
> Yes, I am paranoid but I've also been on the web (and its predecessors) for too long. Someone will figure out how to hack the access to those sites, which presumably is not a great security priority, even for those that say "Only the friends you list can access this data."
> 
> ...


I'm planning the opposite. I'm sending the boat out to sea on a GPS autopilot course with waypoints. When it's a few days off shore I'm going on a bank robbing spree. Y'all are my alibis! :devil

MedSailor


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> However, when I'm paying to have my boat delivered, "no news is good news" just doesn't cut it. I have not put a tracker aboard, but I would seriously consider it, just to keep the skipper from having to check in. Otherwise, if the boat is in range, I expect contact once per day. It can be a simple, "underway, location, all is fine". Text, email, phone call, anything. But no news can mean the crew is incapacitated or worse. Not knowing if they are ahead or behind schedule makes arrival difficult to plan.


Well, what I really meant was, I started doing deliveries way before anyone had ever imagined cell phones  Simply making a phone call during the course of a coastal delivery could often be a major hassle, and involve a considerable waste of time... Especially, when the person you were trying to call had never heard of a phone answering machine, either... 

Of course, I try to keep the owner apprised of my progress... On my recent trip back from Antigua, that involved a sat phone call about every other day... But the basic rule still applies, don't fret if I miss a day or two of contact. Hell, even on the ICW, there are still plenty of places where even cellphone communication can be problematic...



smurphny said:


> As far as delivery captains go, that's between the captain and owner. I wouldn't be surprised to see some sort of tracking requirement in insurance policies for expensive boats.


Perhaps the Gunboat 55 RAINMAKER wasn't expensive enough to bother? 

Amazing, that thing is still out there, it was spotted again recently, and yet no one seems to want to bother to retrieve it... Is it just because the top is missing?

Perhaps Mark will be the one to tow it back in?


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Mark left on Sunday, May 24th I think. Any guesses as to when he'll check in with us next? 

My guess is Friday, June 5th. Maybe he's already in NY, drinking and having his way with some party girls, and over indulging on some fine cuisine. 

Ralph


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

RTB said:


> Mark left on Sunday, May 24th I think. Any guesses as to when he'll check in with us next?
> 
> My guess is Friday, June 5th. Maybe he's already in NY, drinking and having his way with some party girls, and over indulging on some fine cuisine.
> 
> Ralph


 After the brutal winter we had the water is still pretty cold up here. Had some Arctic Beluga Whales frolicking in Long Island Sound last week. Hope he has some heavy clothes to wear too until things warm up. Also hope he brings some of those Caribbean Temps up with him.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

JonEisberg said:


> .....Especially, when the person you were trying to call had never heard of a phone answering machine, either... ......


Funny. I am old enough to remember when home answering machines first came out. I recall my parents generation being very concerned that a machine answering your phone was just telegraphing that no one was home and bad guys would come break in and steal your stuff. 

Now we all just assume everyone screens there calls or waits to hear you message to see if it's a converstation that necessary or just some info.

On to my kids generation and I don't think I've ever witnessed them answer a phone call. Text is another story, which btw are easier to get through in bad reception and a great way to stay in touch between owner and delivery captain. Short and sweet, no wind noise interference or prolonged discussion, while either is trying to get something else done.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been following Distant Shores to the Azores. Pretty cool reading the tweets as they move along. Sailing and Cruising Videos & DVDs - Distant Shores TV

So, is Mark communicating with anyone? Where is that man?

Ralph


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

JonEisberg said:


> Well, what I really meant was, I started doing deliveries way before anyone had ever imagined cell phones  Simply making a phone call during the course of a coastal delivery could often be a major hassle, and involve a considerable waste of time... Especially, when the person you were trying to call had never heard of a phone answering machine, either...
> 
> Of course, I try to keep the owner apprised of my progress... On my recent trip back from Antigua, that involved a sat phone call about every other day... But the basic rule still applies, don't fret if I miss a day or two of contact. Hell, even on the ICW, there are still plenty of places where even cellphone communication can be problematic...
> 
> ...


Can't believe it's still bobbing around out there. Gotta be worth a good amount just for the hull. Will probably turn up on the beach somewhere up north from LI to the Cape which seems to be where the currents eventually bring them.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

smurphny said:


> Can't believe it's still bobbing around out there. Gotta be worth a good amount just for the hull. Will probably turn up on the beach somewhere up north from LI to the Cape which seems to be where the currents eventually bring them.


Yea, the winches alone should be worth enough to pay for towing it back in! Can Carbon Fiber be recycled?


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Bump. Where's Mark?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Today is 12 days, which would take roughly 5kts on the rhumb line from StM to NYC. Should be right on the bubble. However, I recall looking at the Atlantic forecast about a week or so ago, and remember several days of sub-10kt winds. Blowing out there now though, assuming he's close anyway.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Maybe he crashed into Rainmaker's hull and his boat sank. Now he's emptying the booz cupboard on Rainmaker.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Interesting on the sdr home bill and Linda asked all the salty dawgs to kept an eye out for rainmaker. I believe they are interested in finding the hull(s) to do forensics.
We didn't see her.
Wonder why Mark didn't leave earlier? We left 15May and had a totally benign trip other then the sparcraft vang breaking. Now waiting to see if winchard ( they bought sparcraft) will make good on replacement of the fitting that secures it to the boom.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

outbound said:


> Interesting on the sdr home bill and Linda asked all the salty dawgs to kept an eye out for rainmaker. I believe they are interested in finding the hull(s) to do forensics.
> 
> We didn't see her.


Well, she does seem to be floating a bit 'low' in the water 

And, with that bulletproof greenhouse roof gone, she might not be all that much easier to spot than a shipping container... Hard to picture what would have carried that enclosure away - it's supposedly suitable for "high latitude voyaging", after all, and it was still in place when they left her... 

I doubt they really want it back, you can bet your ass the owner doesn't... No one seems to be trying too hard, she was last seen only about 200 NM off Savannah...

Sounds like a mission for Louis Jordan, perhaps?



Welcome back, glad to hear the trip went well...


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

BREAKING NEWS! Mark and Sea Life are entering New York Harbor!
https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/shipid:695876/zoom:10

Ralph of RTB was spot on:
"_Mark left on Sunday, May 24th I think. Any guesses as to when he'll check in with us next_? 
*My guess is Friday, June 5th*"

Wonder if anyone can catch a shot of him on the Statue of Liberty Live Cam as he passes by later today:
http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/statueofliberty/?cam=liberty_mp


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

RTB said:


> Mark left on Sunday, May 24th I think. Any guesses as to when he'll check in with us next?
> 
> My guess is Friday, June 5th.


No surprise here! :smile Welcome back, Mark. Well, technically, he hasn't checked in with us yet.

Thanks for keeping watch mbianca, and for letting us know.

Ralph


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

RTB said:


> No surprise here! :smile Welcome back, Mark. Well, technically, he hasn't checked in with us yet.
> 
> Ralph


Yep always more dangerous the closer you get to shore especially in a busy harbor like New York. A lot can happen there. Not to mention it being overwhelming after being at sea for awhile. Looks like he is going to bucking the ebb current for awhile which is too bad. Looking forward to hear about his sail once he gets's settled.

UPDATE: If you have enough bandwidth you might be able to see a live stream of Sea Life passing the Statue of Liberty here: http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/statueofliberty/?cam=liberty_str


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks MBianka. Now to follow the AIS to see where he pulls in. 
I can walk 2 blocks to the Hudson and reach him by VHF if he goes to Liberty Landing.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

JonEisberg said:


> Well, she does seem to be floating a bit 'low' in the water
> 
> And, with that bulletproof greenhouse roof gone, she might not be all that much easier to spot than a shipping container... Hard to picture what would have carried that enclosure away - it's supposedly suitable for "high latitude voyaging", after all, and it was still in place when they left her...
> 
> ...


Is the boat positively buoyant?

Medsailor


----------



## bob77903 (Nov 10, 2008)

North Cove?....dunno


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

CalebD said:


> Thanks MBianka. Now to follow the AIS to see where he pulls in.
> I can walk 2 blocks to the Hudson and reach him by VHF if he goes to Liberty Landing.


He must have been out of the frame of the Live Camera I did not see him sail pass the SOL unfortuntely. He is now just off the Battery I'm sure having a fun time with all the ferry traffic and their *wakes.*


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

79th St. Boat Basin is likely his destination. He is already north of my location by Canal St.
North Cove is very expensive while Liberty Landing is merely expensive. 79th St. is more like $50/night for a mooring.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

CalebD said:


> 79th St. Boat Basin is likely his destination. He is already north of my location by Canal St.
> North Cove is very expensive while Liberty Landing is merely expensive. 79th St. is more like $50/night for a mooring.


Yep 79th Street will probably be his spot. Reasonable priced moorings and free ice for his boat drinks.  He's just passing the Intrepid Air and Space Museum should be hooking up the mooring line within the hour.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Anything close where he can check in? Just what you want to do after almost 2 weeks at sea, huh? Hopefully he is met with a friendly face. 

Ralph


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

RTB said:


> Anything close where he can check in? Just what you want to do after almost 2 weeks at sea, huh? Hopefully he is met with a friendly face.
> Ralph


Good point. I use to live on board at Chelsea Piers back in the 1990's when I worked in Manhattan. Went on a cruise for several weeks out to Nantucket and back. After coming back to NY and docking we went to a crowded Mexican restaurant a few blockes away. Just the ambient noise in the place was disturbing and unnerving after the quiet times we had under sail. Best thing for Mark is to take a few days to decompress before he hits the streets.:wink


----------



## bob77903 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well done Mark!


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like Mark has shut it down. Either a mooring or has dropped the hook. 

Ralph


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, I know he will be needing some major decompression time after that voyage. I PM'd him my phone # when he is ready for that. 
I hope he can speak some Spanish as the harbormaster at 79th St. is a Latino who happens to love foreign currencies (if it is still the same fellow). A few left over bills from some far flung destination could make him your best friend. Greasing the palms, so to speak.

Last time I was at the 79th St. boat basin I was with a Scottish ex-patriot who lives in Chile so when we tied up in the marina at a slip (which you aren't supposed to do without permission) the harbormaster was about to freak out until this unlikely Scotsman started spouting perfect S. American Spanish and gave him some Chilean peso bills. We had a few hours tied to the dock before he had to move his boat to a mooring. It was fun coming home from 79th St. by subway after having arrived by sailboat.


----------



## sstj29 (Jun 6, 2015)

hi mark, 

i thinking of doing the same thing in 4 weeks to bring back a 44ft catamaran i'm buying in st-Maarten, yeah i know it's going to be hurricane season, but there saying it's going to be the smallest in years. i gess it would be small comfort if im stuck in the ONE major hurricane they are predicting for 2015...
let me know how it goes
serge Thiffault
eventually owner of a lagoon 440


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Arrived! Lobbed into 79th Street Boat Basin at 3:15pm yesterday... And just to complete a perfect voyage I picked up the mooring ball in 2 knots of current FIRST TIME!!! OK I did do a drive-by first to check where the tethers were hanging, then spun the bugger up current put the auto pilot on and cut the revs and plucked the tether perfectly... LOL:devil

I wil write more later but need to get internet, admin etc sorted out.

The trip was on time, exactly on track and very good except for some totally weird, totally agro weather crossing the Gulf Stream and the next 100nms that was meant to be 10-15kts from the East was 25-30 from the North.

Broke a reefing block half an hour out of St Martin. Replaced it and that was the only breakage, hassle, etc, on the whole cruise :nerd

Mark


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Great news, Mark! Congrats.. as you can see in this thread we were watching out for you!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome to our corner of the planet. Hope you plan a little cruising around New England this summer. Cheers!


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes well done Mark. I was hoping to catch a shot of you and Sea Life passing the Statue of Liberty on one of the harbor Earth Cams but you must have been just out of the frame. Looking forward to hear more about the trip once you get settled. Welcome to New York!:smile


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Mark, well done. We went up the Hudson today and saw Sea Life this morning with the yellow flag up but no dinghy. I guess you were ashore doing the paperwork.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh hell yeah!!


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Broke a reefing block half an hour out of St Martin.


Perfect. Just to keep you on your toes for the next 1490 miles, eh?

Ralph


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Mark
Impressive. Just wondering 
How do you handle sleep?
Do you run the radar 24/7 and if so with what alarms?
How do you have the AIS alarms set up?
Do you reef at night?
Do you use the pole? Only during the day? Only on a Genny?
Does the engine stay on if you're asleep?
Have you wired in any special alarms to the bilge?Radar?AIS?
Where do you sleep? Cockpit? Leeward amidships? Quarter berth?
Have done this trip with three and find that's enough to make it pleasant. Always wanted to do it by myself but scared it would be too arduous. How many times have you done it? Has it been benign or difficult?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments! Nice to be welcomed into my new cruising grounds.
I will be at 79th St Boat Basin for a month at least, and probably most of summer.

So if you are in the area drop in for a beer.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

outbound said:


> Mark
> Impressive. Just wondering
> How do you handle sleep?
> Do you run the radar 24/7 and if so with what alarms?
> ...


I'd love to know the answers to these questions as well!

MedSailor


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I thought I posted my proposed route before I left...?
Anyway its attached below.
I stuck pretty well exactly to it, within a few miles and pretty well exactly on time, within 12 hours either way, arriving on Day 12.

So I was a LONG way off the Bahamas and the USA coast, 800nms off Florida, 650 nms off the Bahamas so theres no real chance to divert to either for weather, only for a massive problem.



outbound said:


> Mark
> How do you handle sleep?
> Do you run the radar 24/7 and if so with what alarms?
> How do you have the AIS alarms set up?
> ...


Sleep: i have two kitchen timers and vary the sleep time depending on the situation with shipping. As I was a LONG way off the coast and I was picking up EVERY ship in excess of 35 nms, and most over 45nms, i was happy to sleep for 45 minutes at a time untill the last two days.
I saw 2 or 3 ships per day on AIS, 2 or 3 days no ships at all. 1 ship with a CPA less than 5nms. Only 3 or 4 ships could I see visually with binoculars and only 1 or 2 without binoculars.
The last 2 days sleeping was 20 or 30 mins at a time.

THERE WERE NO SHIPS, VESSELS ETC WITHOUT AIS!!! <----- Please note!!!! Even very close to New York untill I was at the sea marker at the enterence to NY and there were two tourist boats without AIS.

I slept in the forward cabin.

No RADAR. AIS on 24/7 with a loud alarm but I saw every ship on the screen before the alarm sounded.

No I do not reef at night. I sail exactly the same day or night. Ditto poled genoa which I only had up for about 24 hours.

No, the engine does not go on when I am asleep unless it needs to be on. I.e. Engine use is exactly how it would be used day or night, asleep or awake.

The passage was pretty benign untill the last two days when NNEs at 25 to 30kts replaced the predicted 10 knot Easterlies... I will wring the neck of Mr Grib! 
All in all it was a good trip.

Mark


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

Very informative post. Just one quibble:



MarkofSeaLife said:


> I saw 2 or 3 ships per day on AIS, 2 or 3 days no ships at all. 1 ship with a CPA less than 5nms. Only 3 or 4 ships could I see visually with binoculars and only 1 or 2 without binoculars.
> The last 2 days sleeping was 20 or 30 mins at a time.
> 
> THERE WERE NO SHIPS, VESSELS ETC WITHOUT AIS!!! <----- Please note!!!! Even very close to New York untill I was at the sea marker at the enterence to NY and there were two tourist boats without AIS.
> ...


Well, how would you know there were no ships without AIS (except the two you saw close to NYC)? You saw 2-3 per day on the AIS but int total only 3-4 visually. Since you therefore only saw a very small fraction of AIS targets (2-3 per day on AIS for 12 days, so 24-36 total AIS targets, compared to 3-4 visual, so only ~15% of AIs targets were seen visually), for all we know there could have been lots of ships without AIS that never showed up on AIS. Even more likely since it would be smaller boats that would have been around there without AIS, rather than big ships. So there is even more chance that you would have missed seeing them visually.

But, again, very useful information.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> Well, how would you know there were no ships without AIS (except the two you saw close to NYC)? You saw 2-3 per day on the AIS but int total only 3-4 visually. Since you therefore only saw a very small fraction of AIS targets (2-3 per day on AIS for 12 days, so 24-36 total AIS targets, compared to 3-4 visual, so only ~15% of AIs targets were seen visually), for all we know there could have been lots of ships without AIS that never showed up on AIS. Even more likely since it would be smaller boats that would have been around there without AIS, rather than big ships. So there is even more chance that you would have missed seeing them visually.
> 
> But, again, very useful information.


Good questions but you misinterpret: I only saw very few ships because even though I picked them up on AIS they were still hull down over the horizon. So I am saying that most were too far away to be seen even with binoculars.
I have a 2 hour track log on AIS targets so I see their track even if I was goose enough to see them on the screen.

Even while I have AIS I scan the horizon visually every 20 minutes or whenever I alarm wakes me. So if I missed a ship comming I would still see him going if he hadnt collided with me in the middle


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Good questions but you misinterpret: I only saw very few ships because even though I picked them up on AIS they were still hull down over the horizon. So I am saying that most were too far away to be seen even with binoculars.
> I have a 2 hour track log on AIS targets so I see their track even if I was goose enough to see them on the screen.
> 
> Even while I have AIS I scan the horizon visually every 20 minutes or whenever I alarm wakes me. So if I missed a ship comming I would still see him going if he hadnt collided with me in the middle


Sure, but how would you know that there wasn't a hundred vessels that you saw neither visually (because they were hull down or small) nor on AIS (because they did not have AIS)?


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Mark
At what distance did you pick up AIS targets? We found distances seemed greater when we were closer to AIS centers such as Puerto Rico or U.S. Coast. 
When leaving we saw presumed fish boats the first two days and picked them up on radar but not AIS. With three don't think we missed anything above the horizon but saw less vessels than you running pretty much the same rhumb line as you. A few in the beginning, more at the end but rare in the middle. Just four in five days if I recall.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> Sure, but how would you know that there wasn't a hundred vessels that you saw neither visually (because they were hull down or small) nor on AIS (because they did not have AIS)?


Then what danger is there if they are always hull down? They never get close enough to even see.

All I can think is that you are worrying what maybe over the horizon and then you go to sleep for 20 minutes and the thing kills you. So be it. One can't aleviate everyones fears of everything. But in 12 days I never saw anyone while I was awake. All ships over 300 tons require to have AIS on. I was 800 nms off the coast - thats the distance from New York to Milwaukee. There ain't no day fishing boats or forum sailors out there.

If one thinks there is they are wrong. There aint SFA out there expect those with AIS. And of them there isnt many.



Mark


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

AIS sounds like an awesome offshore tool. Glad it's out there as an option.

MedSailor


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

outbound said:


> Thanks Mark
> At what distance did you pick up AIS targets?.


I was very surprised during the whole trip to be getting virtually everyone at well over 40nms. Many were 45 to 48nms.

This pic shows 50nms and not far from the electronic clutter of NYC and New Jersey coast. It show many, many targets at that range, not just one with some terrific installation.

The red rings are 10nms and 20nms. the length of tracks show they were not intermittent contacts but really there.

As I said before there were none without it on. But very close to NY, at the sea buoy there were two tourist boats but that's all.

Fishing boats all had it on. but if it was a weekend and within 20nms of the coast one could expect some day trippers etc in non AIS boats.










I am damn happy with it!



Mark


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> AIS sounds like an awesome offshore tool. Glad it's out there as an option.
> 
> MedSailor


Single biggest enhancement to the safety of a singlehanded sailor, no doubt about it...

Sounds like a great trip, Mark... Well done, welcome to the States, hope you enjoy your summer here...


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Good on ya mate. Nicely done. I can really see the value of AIS for single handing from this.
A friend did STT to Newport on a 53'er and took 14 days arriving today with a full crew, so you didn't do half bad.
Hope you'll be hosting trivia down this way again one day, but enjoy the 'real' world until you do. Have a pastrami on rye from a real NY deli for me, and imagine Nikki and I are sitting beside you chatting, when you do.
Cheers.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Then what danger is there if they are always hull down? They never get close enough to even see.
> 
> All I can think is that you are worrying what maybe over the horizon and then you go to sleep for 20 minutes and the thing kills you. So be it. One can't aleviate everyones fears of everything. But in 12 days I never saw anyone while I was awake. All ships over 300 tons require to have AIS on. I was 800 nms off the coast - thats the distance from New York to Milwaukee. There ain't no day fishing boats or forum sailors out there.
> 
> ...


I agree, there is always a residual risk we can never exclude.

My concern was not risk but logic. You know, the old adage 'absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.'


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> My concern was not risk but logic. You know, the old adage 'absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.'


No. Your concern of(?) me is not valid.

Mark


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Sounds like a great trip!

How much did you motor?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnesail said:


> How much did you motor?


I used about 10 gallons/40 litres

Hers the video!! http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...-my-passage-st-martin-new-york-city-solo.html


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Be sure to tell the bar girls that you live on a yacht! :wink


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I used about 10 gallons/40 litres
> 
> Hers the video!! http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...-my-passage-st-martin-new-york-city-solo.html


Awesome! So on a twelve day trip you motored for less than a day, that's great. Thanks for the video.


----------



## bshock (Dec 11, 2012)

Hats off to you! I hope to be able to do that kind of sailing someday.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> AIS sounds like an awesome offshore tool. Glad it's out there as an option.
> 
> MedSailor


I would like to see it as more than an option for offshore boats. Like in some countries its a requirement to have an EPIRB if you are going more than 2nms off the coast, I would like to see that extended to AIS in all countries.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Agreed. Scariest part of any transit is departure and landfall. Most traffic and crap in the water. Only exception is Drakes Channel or any of the major bays in the U.S. Idiots on charter or small power boats.:devil


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Mark, can you settle a bet? My friend says for you to sail all the way to NYC, there has to be a woman involved. I said that you didn't fancy another hurricane season in the Caribbean. 

Of course, neither is likely to be right and you probably just wanted to do the passage. You were down there for a long time. Probably tired of sandy beaches and palm trees.....

Ralph


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

RTB said:


> Mark, can you settle a bet? My friend says for you to sail all the way to NYC, there has to be a woman involved. I said that you didn't fancy another hurricane season in the Caribbean.
> 
> Of course, neither is likely to be right and you probably just wanted to do the passage. You were down there for a long time. Probably tired of sandy beaches and palm trees.....
> 
> Ralph


LOL there is a deep and interesting question behind your bet: Where is your "exotic"?

Americans probably think the last place on earth they would cruise to is New York... about as exotic as a European taking vacation in Brussels. Americans and Europeans probably think "exotic" is some hideaway tropical island in the South Seas, or jungle clad Indonesia... Where an Australian may think of Indonesia as our enemy which just shot dead 2 of our criminals, or a Bali low-brow tourist dump like a boarder town in Mexico or Turkey for a Britt.

For me cruising is about tourism. Tourism for me is history, culture, art, lively life and seeing how the world is developing by the 'movers are shakers'. 2,000 years ago if one had the chance to see the nexus of the world it be Rome, 3,000 years ago Athens, 4,000 Cairo. Nowadays its New York, London, Singapore, Beijing etc.

While I love the tropics and out of the way places I have had a few yeras there so its time to get back on the trail to see other things I like... And it can ONLY be by being on my own boat. My mooring here costs $26 per night with free shower and laundry. What scum hotel would you be in far out in the Bronx to get that? In fact nowhere unless camping.

New York is MY exotic and I am getting it damn cheap... And those women better watch out! I have a pocket full of tin, plenty of time and fancy pair of shoes with the mold scraped off :eek

Cruising is about finding ones own exotic... But when its Paradise Found after a few years its often time to move on jus a 'lil bit more.

Thats why I am here for the summer. Its my exotic and I have been out _late_ every night so far and loving it :devil

I did a direct passage so I could get to my exotic as quick as I could to maximise my time here. 

Mark


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Americans probably think the last place on earth they would cruise to is New York...


I don't think that!!!! In fact I'm disappointed that my planned sail off next will probably have to cut short NYC time due to a "schedule".

After all, just how many nice sandy beaches can one go to before they all seem the same.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> LOL there is a deep and interesting question behind your bet: Where is your "exotic"?
> 
> Americans probably think the last place on earth they would cruise to is New York... about as exotic as a European taking vacation in Brussels. Americans and Europeans probably think "exotic" is some hideaway tropical island in the South Seas, or jungle clad Indonesia... Where an Australian may think of Indonesia as our enemy which just shot dead 2 of our criminals, or a Bali low-brow tourist dump like a boarder town in Mexico or Turkey for a Britt.
> 
> ...


That's an awesome post Mark. You go, big guy!

Ralph


----------



## bob77903 (Nov 10, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> LOL there is a deep and interesting question behind your bet: Where is your "exotic"?
> 
> Americans probably think the last place on earth they would cruise to is New York... about as exotic as a European taking vacation in Brussels. Americans and Europeans probably think "exotic" is some hideaway tropical island in the South Seas, or jungle clad Indonesia... Where an Australian may think of Indonesia as our enemy which just shot dead 2 of our criminals, or a Bali low-brow tourist dump like a boarder town in Mexico or Turkey for a Britt.
> 
> ...


I've heard NYC can be an exotic mistress.....enjoy Mark


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> LOL there is a deep and interesting question behind your bet: Where is your "exotic"?
> 
> Americans probably think the last place on earth they would cruise to is New York... about as exotic as a European taking vacation in Brussels. Americans and Europeans probably think "exotic" is some hideaway tropical island in the South Seas, or jungle clad Indonesia... Where an Australian may think of Indonesia as our enemy which just shot dead 2 of our criminals, or a Bali low-brow tourist dump like a boarder town in Mexico or Turkey for a Britt.
> 
> ...


Visiting New York by boat is a unique experience. Not shared by the millions of landlubbers on the island. When I was working in midtown Manhattan. I lived on board my boat on the west side for six years from April to December . I daily went from the hustle and bustle of the streets to the ahhh feeling once I step on the boat. It was like two different worlds. Both were interesting experiences. I usually go back at least once a season for a city cruise.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

I grew up in the city. Interesting regardless of where you are when you say "the city" the only possible confusion can be with the financial section of London. Growing up in Manhattan was awesome. One of the peek cruising experiences is plowing up(or down) the East River.
Have too much fun.
Agree the best part of cruising is not the party time but rather having the time to even briefly integrate into the local environment. Be it daily snorkels and hikes or enjoying local culture and cuisine.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Just got notification from Marine Traffic that Mark and Sea Life have left New York Harbor and are heading south in the Atlantic Ocean. He has ended the Frank Sinatra type life he lived in New York City for the past few months and has returned to the sea once again.  Fair winds Mark!


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

mbianka said:


> Just got notification from Marine Traffic that Mark and Sea Life have left New York Harbor and are heading south in the Atlantic Ocean. He has ended the Frank Sinatra type life he lived in New York City for the past few months and has returned to the sea once again.  Fair winds Mark!


Hmmm, thanks for reminding me of one of the reasons why I probably won't be installing an AIS transponder on my little tub anytime soon...

;-))


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

JonEisberg said:


> Hmmm, thanks for reminding me of one of the reasons why I probably won't be installing an AIS transponder on my little tub anytime soon...
> 
> ;-))


Don't worry John. You don't have any followers to worry about. :wink

:devil

MedSailor


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

JonEisberg said:


> Hmmm, thanks for reminding me of one of the reasons why I probably won't be installing an AIS transponder on my little tub anytime soon...
> 
> ;-))


 They do have an OFF switch Jon. Besides it beats having the Coast Guard come by and visit out of curiosity.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

mbianka said:


> Just got notification from Marine Traffic that Mark and Sea Life have left New York Harbor and are heading south in the Atlantic Ocean. He has ended the Frank Sinatra type life he lived in New York City for the past few months and has returned to the sea once again.  Fair winds Mark!


I thought Frank Sinatra had a connection with Hoboken, NJ, but was not aware that he lived on a boat paying < $35/night (weekly transient rate at 79th St.).

I trust that Mark will roll on in here at SN soon.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

CalebD said:


> I thought Frank Sinatra had a connection with Hoboken, NJ, but was not aware that he lived on a boat paying < $35/night (weekly transient rate at 79th St.).
> 
> I trust that Mark will roll on in here at SN soon.


Sinatra may have grown up in Hoboken but, partied in New York. As Mark did. I took a quick cruise to New York and met up with Mark. Invited him on board for lunch. He mentioned had been out with some Shelia's and did not get back on board until 4 AM. I think he had a great time both day and night enjoying the city. Sounded like he packed a lot in during his stay.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> Don't worry John. You don't have any followers to worry about. :wink
> 
> :devil
> 
> MedSailor


LOL!

Au contraire, I think you may be grossly underestimating how many out there can hardly wait for a sailing forum Gasbag/Know-It-All like yours truly to have his comeuppance... 

Almost happened last summer, when I headed for Martha's Vineyard as Hurricane Arthur was drawing a bead on Nantucket, one of the very few times I've ever 'pre-announced' my intentions online... Just seems like bad karma, to me... better to just go, and tell the tale later on if you happen to live to tell it... ;-)

AIS is a marvelous tool, and no doubt some day I'll probably get around to adding a transponder to my current receive-only setup... Of course I realize it can be turned off at will, but that sort of defeats the purpose, no? Still, I go off sailing and cruising to 'check out' for awhile, where I can dictate the terms of the manner and frequency with which I remain 'connected', and I'm not sure I'll ever manage to become comfortable with the notion that I might be being "followed"...

And, by some who might be hoping to be served up a generous helping of Schadenfreude, no less...

;-)


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

JonEisberg said:


> LOL!
> 
> Au contraire, I think you may be grossly underestimating how many out there can hardly wait for a sailing forum Gasbag/Know-It-All like yours truly to have his comeuppance...
> 
> ...


Quite frankly it is not the ISO vessel with AIS, operating with a professional crew that concerns me when I sail. The vessels that concern me are those that won't be operating AIS, anyway.
Commercial fishing boats fishing illegally, an interisland freighter with a drunk/sleeping captain and/or watchstander, or any number of other vessels out there who will not want to announce their operations to the world; these are the vessels that concern me.
If one requires a piece of electronics to estimate CPA, or relies on that or any other bit of electronics as a stand in for a proper lookout (reading a book or listening to your Ipod tucked in behind the dodger, is NOT proper watch keeping on any vessel I operate), then woe be on them when they encounter any vessel not similarly equipped, but similarly manned.
None of these wonderful seafaring aids, which are now within the reach of any modern sailor's budget, alleviate any sailor of the responsibility of knowing how to operate their vessel safely, without any of them.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

CaptA ... what is your definition of keeping a good watch ? We pretty much always sail two handed so one of us is always in the cockpit but that invariably means reading. (I confess I don't like headphones on a moving boat anymore than I like them in a car so you can count the iPod out but that is just me.) 

My rule of thumb is that the watchkeeper has a good look around every 15 - 20 minutes or so, which includes looking around the blindspots. Otoh, I'm not at all concerned if they then huddle under the dodger with a good book. Naturally enough specific conditions make for variations. If we are moving up the NSW coast from Sydney we have to pass Newcastle, where it is often quite common to have over fifity bulk carriers anchored off the shore and often more than one or two actually manouvering, preparing to enter or leave the port. Now the nature of the currents on the NSW coast are such that heading north one invariably is hugging the coast. Of course one must keep a permanent eye out under those circumstances but to my mind you can ask too much of your watchkeeper.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> Just got notification from Marine Traffic that Mark and Sea Life have left New York Harbor and are heading south in the Atlantic Ocean. He has ended the Frank Sinatra type life he lived in New York City for the past few months and has returned to the sea once again.  Fair winds Mark!


How far south before you lost the signal? Seems odd anyone would head toward the hurricane belt in Aug. I'm guessing he was just southing, until he could grab a good tack toward New England?


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> How far south before you lost the signal? Seems odd anyone would head toward the hurricane belt in Aug. I'm guessing he was just southing, until he could grab a good tack toward New England?


Marine Traffic had him northeast of Atlantic City at about 2 AM. I believe his plans take him south but, not into the Caribbean right away. He has other plans but, in keeping with his International Man of Mystery reputation I feel obligated not to disclose them. Since they are his plans and may have changed too since we spoke.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> ...in keeping with his International Man of Mystery reputation......


That's hardly the case, he's posted his whereabouts here for years. This thread itself was his announcement of his plans. Nevertheless, we don't need to know, unless he wants us to. I'm sure he'll be back.

I'm going to guess the Chesapeake. Further south and you start to test your hurricane luck. Although, I know some who have hunkered in Georgia, claiming it hasn't had a landfall major hurricane in a long, long time. On the other hand, maybe it's due. :eek


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm thinking false flag operation here. He re-programmed the AIS transmitter of a miami bound cruise liner and is now, as we speak, headed to cuba on sea life on a covert mission to overthrow the castro regime.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

weinie said:


> I'm thinking false flag operation here. He re-programmed the AIS transmitter of a miami bound cruise liner and is now, as we speak, headed to cuba on sea life on a covert mission to overthrow the castro regime.


More likely he grappled a tow line to a cargo ship to save fuel and wear and tear on the sails.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

He might be fleeing a jealous husband. That would explain the sudden departure.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sal Paradise said:


> He might be fleeing a jealous husband. That would explain the sudden departure.


The thought occurred to me too.  Worse, a mobster's daughter.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

You may be right. If so - Mark if you read this - avoid all New Jersey inlets. They are all dangerous. 

:laugh


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

My first thought was perhaps someone had stolen Sea Life, whilst Mark was living the high life with a lovely in an uptown penthouse apartment.
After all, how dare he depart NYC without informing us. The nerve!
Hey Mark, say hi to Erika for us.


----------

